# the new EN World DDO thread



## GlassJaw (May 17, 2006)

Since we lost the other DDO thread, and since there seems to be some new people starting to play, I figured it would be a good idea to start a thread again to list the EN Worlders that are playing, what server they are on, and their character names.

I play on Xoriat.  My two main characters (currently) are

Zayne MacMordus, Human Bbn 2/Ftr 8
Izzy Merrybrook, Halfling Ftr 1/Rng 2/Rog 3


----------



## EricNoah (May 22, 2006)

Is there an EN World "Guild" at all?  Would it be worth it to start one?  

Xoriat: Jorovius Novus, Dwarf Barbarian 2


----------



## Nifft (May 22, 2006)

Is Xoriat the place to be, then? I started a PC on Argonnessen, but was kinda let down by the solo scene. Maybe I just don't know how to find people.

 -- N


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 22, 2006)

I tried getting everyone to start on the same server during the Games Head Start but ohwell. If most Enworlders are ending up on Xoriat i'll make a cleric on that server. Who wants to start an Enworld Guild. 

Whomever does make sure the name is Enworldy. 

Knights of EN

Order of the EN

simply Enworld

Acolyltes of Morrus  

something..


----------



## GlassJaw (May 22, 2006)

Xoriat has become the unofficial EN World server it looks like.

As for a guild, I actually just joined a new one last night (along with Wulf) but I'd certainly entertain the idea of an EN World guild.  If anyone is looking for a guild, I could certainly make a recommendation.


----------



## EricNoah (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, i'll take guild suggestions.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 23, 2006)

I think we should just make our own guild instead of all infusing into someone elses. Just pick a name and make one and we'll all join.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 23, 2006)

I made a Cleric with 18 Wis and 14 Cha on Xoriat to join whatever guild pops up. His other stats suck though, Im gonna focus on building him as a primary support roll, maxed for that.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 23, 2006)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I think we should just make our own guild instead of all infusing into someone elses. Just pick a name and make one and we'll all join.




Well like I said, I just joined a guild and I'm not about to jump ship right away.  If you  guys start one, I'll certainly stay in touch and put everyone on my friends list (which isn't actually working at the moment) but I can't promise I'll join right off the bat.  

I've been looking for a guild for a while now and finally found a good one.  Heck, right after I joined, we ran Tempest on hard and then elite.


----------



## Gossamerblade (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm on Xoriat along with six other people from my PnP group, who've been gaming together for decades. We each have four or five characters of different levels who all belong to the same guild, so the guild has around thirty members from just seven people. 

I also have characters scattered across several other servers for when I play during daytime hours, when the others are all at work (I'm a SAHM). 

It's hard to find other groups that I can stand being with for very long; our original group does so well together that I'm kinda spoiled. It seems like the only PUGs I can find are trying to either set some kind of speed record or control every other PC's move.   I've even played with a group of of 8-12-yr-olds who tended to scatter as soon as we hit a dungeon!. What a headache!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 10, 2006)

Gossamerblade said:
			
		

> It's hard to find other groups that I can stand being with for very long; our original group does so well together that I'm kinda spoiled. It seems like the only PUGs I can find are trying to either set some kind of speed record or control every other PC's move.   I've even played with a group of of 8-12-yr-olds who tended to scatter as soon as we hit a dungeon!. What a headache!




I agree, it's getting a little more difficult to find good PUG's these days.  They are definitely out there so maybe I'm just having bad luck lately.  I have noticed a lot more younger players online, most likely because school is out.  I have nothing against younger players but I definitely find it more difficult to play with them.

If you are looking for people, try to find me:  Zayne (Bbn2/Ftr8) or Izzy (Ftr2/Rng2/Rog5).  I've been playing Izzy more lately and pretty much only use Zayne for loot and dragon runs.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 11, 2006)

ok, let me make a new PC on Xoriat.  What do we need?  Paladin or Bard?  I'm thinking Bard!  Fear my notes!  Lute solo!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 11, 2006)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> ok, let me make a new PC on Xoriat.  What do we need?  Paladin or Bard?  I'm thinking Bard!  Fear my notes!  Lute solo!




Definitely bard.  I love playing with a bard, especially with my fighter.  Wizards seem to be short supply overall too.  There seems to be a glut of rogues these days though.


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 11, 2006)

Look for my new bard, Myzumi Magnakai, level 1.  Would love to tag along on any adventures so I can sing them in the taverns near and far!


----------



## Sandain (Jun 15, 2006)

I play on Khyber, and I saw Wulf Ratbane running around there too.

My characters are Kelanen, Exarch, and Remorse


----------



## Evil Monkey (Jun 15, 2006)

I play on Tharashk.  My characters are:

Markander Talshir - Wizard5: The only one I usually play.
Radic Talshir - Fighter3
Orvin Talshir - Paladin2
Vatok Talshir - Barbarian1


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 15, 2006)

Sandain said:
			
		

> I play on Khyber, and I saw Wulf Ratbane running around there too.




Not the same person that's on Xoriat (or on EN World).


----------



## MarauderX (Jun 17, 2006)

Paladin 3 on Aerenal - Kobeka Magnakai
Bard 2 on Xoriat - Myzumi Magnakai


----------



## Jai Kel (Jun 22, 2006)

DagazUlf - Fighter10 - Thelanis

I think I'll make a nice shiny new character on Xoriat.


----------



## Corsair (Jun 26, 2006)

I play a level 10.3 cleric names ***** on the ****** server.


(number of stars may or may not be actually representative of the number of letters in the masked word)


----------



## werk (Jun 29, 2006)

Xoriat is the place to be.  I abandoned my first character on Tharashk after the first thread.

Feer - Rogue
Xiira - Fighter
Willam - Cleric
Wastrel - Sorc

I'm in a couple of guilds, but I like the idea of starting one for ENWorld.  It's hard to get groups together sometimes now that the release date is fading into the distance.


----------



## Patman21967 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Look me up*

I actually play on Aundair, because the guys in my guild are also my Sunday night gaming group. I have met a lot of cool folks. Please, if you are looking for someone to have a good time with, here are my characters

Bragi: 7th level Dwarf Ranger, favored is Giants and Undead
Corum: 6th level Cleric
Eurmal the Trickster: 2nd Level Rogue
Bolechim Reeb: 3rd level Paladin 
Trahearn of Arabel: 1st level Fighter


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I caved and entered a character on Xoriat under my namesake, MarauderX.  Level 2 Paladin.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2006)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> Ok, I caved and entered a character on Xoriat under my namesake, MarauderX.  Level 2 Paladin.




I'll add you to my friends and give a shout if I see you on.


----------



## werk (Jul 12, 2006)

Eagerly awaiting the patch for the 2nd module.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 12, 2006)

I may have to fire up Rodrigo tonight and see what's changed.

Edit:  Apparently that ain't gonna happen.  Gotta love patch days.


----------



## werk (Jul 14, 2006)

I got in on patch day for like 30 mins.

I got on last night, all night, no bumps.  Super laggy due to like 42 times the usual number of people playing.  I played with 4 people that had not played since beta and everyone was lagging.

Love the changes!  So much better.  

I already had enough favor to unlock the drow (score one point for hating to grind the same quests over and over) and am working on getting a portable hole for my archer (already got the extra inventory tab).  I really like that you have to work to get the module perks, they're not free.  They also seemed to organize the patrons with logical order, so you get necessary things earlier, and more luxury perks later (cheap +3 arrows, thank you!)

The social panel is SO much better!  I can find people, see where they are, and it takes down the LFM when the group gets full.  I like a big list I can sort, but having it pre-sorted and broken up is nice too.  I also like that guild names are displayed above avatars, and the color coding for PCs/partymates.

Some of the new weapon appearances are great, katana-like swords, hammer-ish maces, everything that I noticed looked sharp.

And the in-game mail system is a definite improvement, I just wanted mail, but they gave us FedEx!  Hello easy alternate character equipment/gp transfer.

Keep it coming.


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey, anyone get in on the quiz day for certain servers?  Anyone win anything for knowing obscure gaming facts?  

Kudos to Gary Gygax for doing the narration for Delera's Tomb.  Does anyone know of any others he does in the game?  

I finally got a character up to 6th level, so maybe I'll have a drow by the end of the year...  

Everyone have a 5th-6th level PC ready for the Litany release next month?


----------



## Evil Monkey (Jul 30, 2006)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone get in on the quiz day for certain servers?  Anyone win anything for knowing obscure gaming facts?
> 
> Kudos to Gary Gygax for doing the narration for Delera's Tomb.  Does anyone know of any others he does in the game?




Unfortunately, I don't play on the servers the quiz was on.  Hopefully, they'll do a quiz on Tharashk soon!

As far as Gary Gygax narrating modules, I believe it was asked in the "Ask Gary Gygax" thread if he had plans to do any more, and IIRC the answer was no, or at least there have been no offers for him to do more.


----------



## werk (Aug 24, 2006)

I got in on quiz day, but didn't win anything 

MORE CONTENT!  I love the flow of content, and right now it's looking like a monthly deal.

Litany of the dead is OK, but I think we are a little overloaded on undead adventures.  I was able to go through it the first night despite claims of BBEG invulnerability.  (read the conversations people!)

Here's my most recent roll call for Xoriat
Feer - Dwarf Rogue 8/Fighter 2
Willam - Human Cleric 10
Tzuriel - Drow Fighter 8
Wastrel - Halfling Sorc 4/Bard 1 (probably next to be deleted)
Natharra - Drow Wiz 5
Nin - Drow Cleric 2

I'm in a couple of guilds with different styles.

Always happy to help with any questions or tips.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm just downloading the 7-day trial.  I'll give this a go and see what it's like.


----------



## andargor (Sep 3, 2006)

I've decided to try it as well.

Eve is still my long-term MMO, though... 

Xoriat, is it?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'm playing it.  There's no option for a Xoriat, though.


----------



## andargor (Sep 4, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, I'm playing it.  There's no option for a Xoriat, though.




Hmm, at the start screen, after the connection checks and all, there's a list of servers. You had to choose one and then click play (or double-click it). Xoriat is in the list.

I'm on Xoriat with Serenval, a Pal 1. I should be on in an hour or so.

How do I join the EN World guild?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> Hmm, at the start screen, after the connection checks and all, there's a list of servers. You had to choose one and then click play (or double-click it). Xoriat is in the list.




No, there's no option for Xoriat.


----------



## andargor (Sep 5, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> No, there's no option for Xoriat.




Ahh, I'm using the North American version... That may be why you're not seeing Xoriat.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2006)

Impressions:

Very, very pretty.

Love the DM-style narrator when on quests.

Hate the lack of solo play.  That'll probably prevent me paying for it when my 7-day trial is up.

People playing seem reasonably mature - not too may 12-year old idiots ruining for everyone else.  Bumped into one or two, but just ignored them.

I have myself a Wizard, still 1st level though.


----------



## andargor (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm. The graphics are ok, a bit too cartoonish for my taste. I've been having no problems with solo play, there are many level 1 and 2 solo quests. Higher level than that, and it's another story.

I haven't done a party adventure yet, but I will soon. It's not an atmosphere conductive to RP, everything seems so... quiet.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 5, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Impressions:
> Hate the lack of solo play.  That'll probably prevent me paying for it when my 7-day trial is up.




You can choose the solo option for almost all of the Harbor quests.  That should give you at least 20 or so quests, give or take.  



> The graphics are ok, a bit too cartoonish for my taste.




Cartoonish?      Have you seen WoW?


----------



## andargor (Sep 5, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Cartoonish?      Have you seen WoW?




I try to stay away.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 6, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> I try to stay away.




Probably for the best.    

But as far as cartoonish graphics go, DDO might as well National Geographic compared to WoW.  WoW is like Disney with elves and orcs.

Good to see this thead pop up again actually.  If anyone is new to the game, definitely look me up.  My current characters are Felecia, Zayne, and Izzy.  They are all level 10 but I have some low-level characters I want to start playing.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 6, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> You can choose the solo option for almost all of the Harbor quests.  That should give you at least 20 or so quests, give or take.




Which'll take me about my free week.  That's what I mean by not being likely to put money down after that.


----------



## andargor (Sep 6, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Probably for the best.
> 
> But as far as cartoonish graphics go, DDO might as well National Geographic compared to WoW.  WoW is like Disney with elves and orcs.
> 
> Good to see this thead pop up again actually.  If anyone is new to the game, definitely look me up.  My current characters are Felecia, Zayne, and Izzy.  They are all level 10 but I have some low-level characters I want to start playing.




Well, if you have low-level types on Xoriat and would like to gang up with Serenval (now Pal 2), give me a shout. Or join the EN World guild, it didn't exist, so I created it.   

The game's ok, but not enough for me to break open my wallet. Maybe playing in a group will make me change my mind.


----------



## werk (Sep 6, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> Hmm. The graphics are ok, a bit too cartoonish for my taste. I've been having no problems with solo play, there are many level 1 and 2 solo quests. Higher level than that, and it's another story.
> 
> I haven't done a party adventure yet, but I will soon. It's not an atmosphere conductive to RP, everything seems so... quiet.




I don't know why you would WANT to solo, but to each his own.  I've never had trouble finding groups...good groups, that's another story 

When you are in a group (and enable voice chat through your options menu) you can chat with party members.  That way you get to yell "TRAP-TRAP-TRAP!" while your tank walks through them.

I have a guild-free character that would love to join the Xoriat-ENWorld guild that you started Andargor!  Name is Nin, and she's currently a 4th level cleric.

As for cracking open your wallet, consider how many D&D books you bought after your first game.  It takes a little while to even realize what you are capable of doing. 

Game On!


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, I don't really get the complaint about lack of solo play.  Certain builds can actually solo a LOT of game (especially paladins).  I soloed almost all of the harbor quests (even on elite) when I was leveling and gaining favor.

But the bottom line is that DDO is a party-based game.  Simple as that.  And it's not advertised as something else.  Coming to DDO and expecting a lot of solo play is kind of foolish.  If that was your goal, then of course you are going to be disappointed.

If you also go through the entire 7-day trial and never get into a group, you aren't giving yourself a even a small chance to discover the game is really about.


----------



## andargor (Sep 7, 2006)

I never said I only want to solo play.   

I like to get a feel for the game before signing up with other people, particularly those I don't know! (except you guys, of course)   

I do however like the freedom to do what I want without having to wait around for others. So I guess I'm looking for a mix of solo/group play.

It was gaming night last night, so I couldn't play. But I will be on tonight around 7-8 pm. EST, if you wanna do some group quests. I'm out of solo quests anyway.


----------



## werk (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope to be on again tonight.  That cleric is levelling too fast, so I made another alt, a rdrow rogue named Sliff.

In order to maximize my Coin Lord favor (for extra inventory slots), I skipped the Goodblade quests and slid through the Low Road with a newbie so I could get to the mailbox.  Now properly equipped and trained, I hope to get with a group of at least two other people with spanking new PCs so we can all do the Goodblade and Low Road quests up to elite, then run through Waterworks.

...lots of tricks in this here game.

Anyone interested, look for me tonight 9/7/06 after, say 6pm central.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 7, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> But as far as cartoonish graphics go, DDO might as well National Geographic compared to WoW.  WoW is like Disney with elves and orcs.



Since Mulan is one of the best fantasy movies of the last 15 years, I'd say that's not a bad thing. 

If someone's looking for hyper-realism, DDO may not be the game for them, since it splits the difference between absolute cutting edge and being playable on lots of machines.

Vanguard: Saga of Heroes, a forthcoming more-hardcore-than-WoW-but-please-don't-call-it-"hardcore"-because-they-freak-out-if-you-do MMORPG is probably a lot closer to that end of the spectrum for people interested in that.

Having said that, though, I played EQ1 happily for years without worrying about the fact that the characters looked like crude Doom-era mannequins. Gameplay triumphs in the end, once you're in the door. Plenty of people initially resisted WoW's graphics and 7 million of them are currently playing it despite any concerns about the style not being their favorite.

No one should resist DDO based on its graphics, or any game, IMO. Look at how many people still love NetHack.


----------



## andargor (Sep 8, 2006)

Played last night with werk (characters Sliff and Nin). Other than being hopelessly lost most of the time ("um, where are you again?"), it was fun. Especially the Steam Tunnels. Thanks man!   

Didn't like the Waterworks much, but the party composition has a lot to do with that. It mostly went by too quickly for me to figure out what was going on.

I'll have to get used to the fast pace. One of the reasons I like to do things with few people is that you can take your time through.

I was surprised at how most players were quite mature (with a couple of exceptions). Someone was even older than me! (40)   

I'll probably be on tonight after Eve, 9-10pm EST or so. Serenval, now Pal 3 thanks to werk!


----------



## werk (Sep 8, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> Played last night with werk (characters Sliff and Nin). Other than being hopelessly lost most of the time ("um, where are you again?"), it was fun. Especially the Steam Tunnels. Thanks man!
> 
> Didn't like the Waterworks much, but the party composition has a lot to do with that. It mostly went by too quickly for me to figure out what was going on.
> 
> ...



You are very welcome!

My main complaint about last night was that everyone was literally running through the quests, which was pretty inconsiderate toward you.  I found myself just trying to keep up and expalin things before they happened.  "Up here is a t...<FWOOSH!>...trap.  "  There was no 'pulling' at all or intelligent play, just a lot of 'run in, get surrounded, and fight for your life'.  I got a little cranky after a while, and I apologize for that.

You were doing good though, and like you said, group play got you like 4x more xp than you had gathered so far on solo.  The game is really designed for group play, so if you have less than a full group you'll either be underpowered or running lower level quests which slows down xp feed.  Guilds are good for finding people that you like to play with, that play the same times or style that you do.

Waterworks and ShanToKor are good quests to cut your teeth on, for sure.  We should run a few more quests to bump you up another level, then go back and run them on hard.  Half the fun of the game for me is running a quest on normal, having a very easy time, then turning it up to hard and getting TPK because that 1CR increase feels like a lot more than 1CR.

I really liked the rogue, Morley, he was a great guy, and stuck around all night.  Old salty gamer type guy.  "Stand back, I'm gonna blow another box."  Have to find him again...


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 10, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> Played last night with werk (characters Sliff and Nin). Other than being hopelessly lost most of the time ("um, where are you again?"), it was fun. Especially the Steam Tunnels. Thanks man!
> 
> Didn't like the Waterworks much, but the party composition has a lot to do with that. It mostly went by too quickly for me to figure out what was going on.
> 
> I'll have to get used to the fast pace. One of the reasons I like to do things with few people is that you can take your time through.




Overall, DDO isn't very forgiving to new players, especially in the Harbor.  A large part of the people playing in the Harbor just want to get out of the Harbor.  In order to do that, you need to get through WW.  In the game right now, WW is a necessary evil so people try to get through it as fast as possible.

My advice is don't be afraid to let people know you are new to the game.  If you start a group or put up an LFG, make a note that you are new and don't want to zerg through quests.

Sorry I keep missing you man.  I've been trying to gain more favor on my level 10 pally so I haven't played any low-level stuff in a while.


----------



## andargor (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, no problem. Werk helped me out through WW and I've done it a couple of times more.

My trial ends today. I'm still not sure I like the fast pace, and on the other hand I would like to bring my pally to 10 as well, get a feel for the higher-level quests.

The subscription is $30 per month? That's expensive, compared to others. Or is it $15 per month, but you have to "buy the game" for $30?

Anyway, I'll let it expire for now, since I'm not exactly addicted to it. 

We'll see later.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Sep 10, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> The subscription is $30 per month? That's expensive, compared to others. Or is it $15 per month, but you have to "buy the game" for $30?




The subscription is $14.99/month.  You have to buy the game (I think it's $60 retail) on top of that, but buying the game gives you more free playtime (1 month free).

I could be wrong on the price of the game. I bought it back in February, so I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it.

Aha.  A quick search on Amazon.com reveals the retail price is $49.99, but you can get it for only $24.99 through Amazon.  There is also the limited edition version, which is $59.99 (that's the one I bought), but it's only $44.99 on Amazon.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 11, 2006)

Buying the game and playing for a month will give you a much better feel of what it is really like than just running around the Harbor without a clue for 7 days.  The game changes significantly once you get over the relatively steep learning curve.


----------



## MarauderX (Sep 13, 2006)

So I was harassed by a fellow player after I decided to decline his offer to join our group. I explained that I was looking for a cleric, and he got huffy. He even went so far as to log on with an alternate character, join our party, and swear at us some more. And now I have been banned for 3 days.

Yes, it's too bad these things happen. Yes, people (and obviously kids) have short tempers sometimes. And yes, judges & referees also make bad calls. I think this is one of those times. 

Has anyone else been banned from DDO for someone swearing at you for not including them in your group? 

If this ban isn't lifted I expect that I will just drop the game and do something else. And to think I actually used to like DDO tech help for working so quickly and talk it up to my friends. 

Would you like to know who the tech was? Sparker. Who the characters on Xoriat that harassed me are? Hellbrood & Wildblue. I'd like to get the trascript of the conversation and post it here too; can someone do that or show me how?

See you all in the next version -
~MX


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 13, 2006)

Ehh, best thing to do is just use the /squelch command.  Those kind of people aren't worth your time.


----------



## MarauderX (Sep 14, 2006)

Is that an actual command?  I asked the online-GM if there was an ignore button i didn't see, but he just kicked me like I was a newb.  Then again, I guess I play so little I am a pseudo-newb.


----------



## MarauderX (Sep 14, 2006)

To match my ban from the game, I have just been banned from the DDO messageboards.  Hah!  Who imagined Turbine was that anal?  I can only imagine what type of PnP powergamers they might be....


----------



## andargor (Sep 14, 2006)

I would seriously pick up the phone and give someone at Turbine an earful, before telling said person where they can shove their subscription.

Such GM behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 14, 2006)

andargor said:
			
		

> I would seriously pick up the phone and give someone at Turbine an earful, before telling said person where they can shove their subscription.
> 
> Such GM behavior is unacceptable.




This situation is unfortunate but there definitely have been complaints about Turbine's customer support and GM's.  

My advice is to just try to avoid these situations in-game if you can (and therefore, avoid the GM's).  DDO overall has a very good player base compared to other MMO's but there will always be idiots.


----------



## werk (Sep 15, 2006)

*Now for something completely different*

One of my favorite things about DDO is that it uses a lot of D&D rules, without stating them specifically, and a lot of the people playing it (MMORPG powerlevel zerg elite) do not know these rules.

Case in point: Flanking.

When you attack a creature, successfully, you can see the dice roll and modifiers on screen, so it's easy enough to tell when you get a penalty or bonus.  But people don't seem to pay attention to that at all.

You get a +2 bonus for flanking and you get a -2 (or -4) penalty for moving while attacking.  Spring Attack feat removes the penalty for moving.  
The obvious solution is to have a spring attacking fighter (like my PC Tzuriel) who jumps past enemies, flanks, then wails on their backside while the other party fighter posts up, closes his eyes, and swings away...good guy sandwich, bad guy jelly.

But when I play, people that do not appear to have spring attack are running all over the place swinging and whiffing all willy-nilly, and attacking foes all from the same square.  When I move to flank, they move with me, like baby duckies following their mama.  

When I play with players that know what they are doing, or play predicatably and let me do my thing, I hear comments like, "Wow, this was a lot easier than usual." or "We are really tearing them up tonight."

DDO is easier for 3.x D&D players.


----------



## Corsair (Sep 16, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> This situation is unfortunate but there definitely have been complaints about Turbine's customer support and GM's.
> 
> My advice is to just try to avoid these situations in-game if you can (and therefore, avoid the GM's).  DDO overall has a very good player base compared to other MMO's but there will always be idiots.




Hi!  Since I don't work for Turbine any more, I'll be happy to make a comment.

Some of you might have known me as +Reforger of Souls, a friendly neighborhood Senior Game Master.  Note that everything I say in this is unofficial (based on the "me not working there any more", but just my best guess, and will hopefully be informative.

MarauderX:  Two things that could have happened.  

1) Did you say anything back to the guy before reporting him?  If so, it is possible you were both banned.

2) It could've just been an accident.  Whenever someone reports another player, to there is a kick/ban option which has a toggle to ban either the reported person or the reporting person.  It's possible that this was just set wrong accidentally by the GM.

Regarding the forums: Anyone banned in game is also banned from the forums for the duration of their ban.  That is standard.

Andargor: The only person you'd reach by phone would be a very confused Billing Support representative who is in not position to assist with the issue at all.


----------

